# Opinions on Nova G3 chuck pkg.



## ALA

Hello all! I purchased a Delta 46-460 lathe a while back and now want to get a chuck for it. Wood craft has the Nova G3 package on sale for $179.99. I'd like to get some input on this vs. other brands, quality, value, etc.
Thanks!
Al


----------



## swirz1982

Myself dont care for the nova chuck for one it dont open that far and two the extra jaws cost a lot.  I use a woodriver check it hafe the money and works great and there plates and jaws are hafe the money as well and it is very well made chuck and it open twice as the nova check does.


----------



## CFWood

I have a G3 and would def recomend it.  I use the pin jaws to hold a blank to drill on the lathe.  I do about 90% of my pen blank drilling that way now.  

With that package you will still have to buy the insert to fit your lathe seperately,  but that is still a great deal!!


----------



## Whaler

I haven't used the G3 but I have both the Nova Midi and the Super Nova 2 The quality is superb.
One word of caution Woodcraft does not supply the 1"x8 adapter made by Nova they use their own brand and I have heard of fit problems.
I would go with the G3 from CSUSA.
Teknatool Nova G3 Chuck with No. 2 Jaws - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.


----------



## PenMan1

I own the Nova Midi and the Nova G3. Both are great chucks and the big advantage of NOVA over the other brands is that all Nova jaws are interchangeable with all NOVA chucks.

This is NOT the case with many other brands and makes adding additional chucks or upgrading chucks somewhat of a nightmare.

I prefer my Midi chuck over the G3 for 3 reasons. First there is less run out. Second, when I bought, I got the midi and 4 sets of jaws for less than the price of the G3. Last, with my Delta 46-460 and my Jet 1014 vsi, it is much easier to use the lathe's index lock and knock out tool to chuck up than to stop and hunt down the chuck key


----------



## PenMan1

Oh, and with the Nova Midi, you don't need any bolt on adapters, it just screws up tight to the 46-460 and holds like crazy.

You can frequently find this chuck with 4 sets of Jaws for under $150. I got my set on a sale with the 4 Jaws for $99.


----------



## KenV

Have heard positive reports from those who have purchased the SN2 Reconditioned chuck from Nova for $99.

RECONDITIONED SuperNOVA2 Wood Turning Chuck - Teknatool USA Inc

Need a Nova insert for your lathe threads -- but SN2 is a very good chuck.


----------



## wadesworld

I just bought the Delta Lathe as well and what a great purchase it was. Just make sure it has the set screws for the reverse feature of your lathe. I bought the Delta branded chuck which is a Nova. No problems seems to work great so far.


----------



## Dutra

I have that same lathe, I also got the G3 pomo package, but paid regular price ($300 i think)..., either way it is a great chuck, but be forewarned you will get sick of changing the jaws on it, so you mite wanna get 2...
at least its a good idea but $$$ is an issue so mabey just put up with the hassel...


----------



## RSQWhite

ALA said:


> Hello all! I purchased a Delta 46-460 lathe a while back and now want to get a chuck for it. Wood craft has the Nova G3 package on sale for $179.99. I'd like to get some input on this vs. other brands, quality, value, etc.
> Thanks!
> Al



This is an excellent chuck at a good price. 

I haven't used the G3 but I have both the Nova Midi and the Super Nova 2 The quality is superb.
One word of caution Woodcraft does not supply the 1"x8 adapter made by  Nova they use their own brand and I have heard of fit problems.
To my knowledge Wood craft does sell OEM Nova adapters at least they are listed as such.  

 			 			Have heard positive reports from those who have purchased the SN2 Reconditioned chuck from Nova for $99.

RECONDITIONED SuperNOVA2 Wood Turning Chuck - Teknatool USA Inc

Need a Nova insert for your lathe threads -- but SN2 is a very good chuck.

Teknatool also has the G3 and the Midi for sale as "reconditioned"at very reasonable prices.
I own 3 Nova chucks a Midi. Super Nova, and a Super Nova 2. I leave my thread adapter on the lathe spindle and just change the chucks.

If your lathe has reverse, you will want to get the adapter that is reversible (it has a set screw).  The midi chuck needs no adapter it comes 1"x8.

Thanks for listening good luck

Tim

Good Judgement comes from experience.  Experience comes from bad judgement.


----------



## joefrog

I have the same lathe and the same chuck promo package from Woodcraft.  So far wonderful!  It's a good deal for that many types of jaws.  Don't forget to get the 1x8" adapter so the chuck will fit the lathe!


----------



## Wildman

NOVA G3 CHUCK
Its light weight, and with less overhang which is perfect for smaller lathe spindles. The small 1.79" body length delivers less overhang from the spindle than the larger geared Chucks - the SuperNova2 Chuck and the Nova Titan Chuck, reducing stress on smaller lathe spindles. 

Note: If your lathe is less than 14” diameter swing, please have a look at the Nova Precision Midi chuck. If your lathe has more than 14” diameter swing, please have a look at the SuperNova2 Chuck or the NOVA Titan Chuck. 

Tekntool should really make wording clear is it less than 14” swing or up to 14” swing. Size and weight of G-3 makes it outstanding for your lathe. If like the chuck & price is right buy it.  Guess some WC stores carry Nova insert so definitely ask before buying.


----------



## JD Combs Sr

RSQWhite said:


> ALA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all! I purchased a Delta 46-460 lathe a while back and now want to get a chuck for it. Wood craft has the Nova G3 package on sale for $179.99. I'd like to get some input on this vs. other brands, quality, value, etc.
> Thanks!
> Al
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an excellent chuck at a good price.
> 
> I haven't used the G3 but I have both the Nova Midi and the Super Nova 2 The quality is superb.
> One word of caution Woodcraft does not supply the 1"x8 adapter made by  Nova they use their own brand and I have heard of fit problems.
> To my knowledge Wood craft does sell OEM Nova adapters at least they are listed as such.
> 
> Have heard positive reports from those who have purchased the SN2 Reconditioned chuck from Nova for $99.
> 
> RECONDITIONED SuperNOVA2 Wood Turning Chuck - Teknatool USA Inc
> 
> Need a Nova insert for your lathe threads -- but SN2 is a very good chuck.
> 
> Teknatool also has the G3 and the Midi for sale as "reconditioned"at very reasonable prices.
> I own 3 Nova chucks a Midi. Super Nova, and a Super Nova 2. I leave my thread adapter on the lathe spindle and just change the chucks.
> 
> If your lathe has reverse, you will want to get the adapter that is reversible (it has a set screw).  The midi chuck needs no adapter it comes 1"x8.
> 
> Thanks for listening good luck
> 
> Tim
> 
> Good Judgement comes from experience.  Experience comes from bad judgement.
Click to expand...


Ditto on the above, I have one SN2 and 2 G3s and looking to get another G3(as someone already noted, changing jaws is for the birds).


----------



## ALA

Well, I bought the G3 pkg. while I was at the WC store today (which is about 50 miles from me). I almost decided to wait and do more research but while checking I thought "what the heck" and told the clerk to add it to the ticket. 

Gave it a quick try out after getting home and am pleased so far...time will tell, huh?

Thanks for all the input. This will come in handy in the future...
Al


----------



## Carl Fisher

I have that same G3 setup from WC with the 4 extra jaw package.  I like the chuck overall except I think mine may have a problem when closing or opening.  As you pass through the half way point it just gets super tight and hard to keep opening/closing.  Once you get clear a few turns it frees back up.


----------



## RSQWhite

Carl Fisher said:


> I have that same G3 setup from WC with the 4 extra jaw package.  I like the chuck overall except I think mine may have a problem when closing or opening.  As you pass through the half way point it just gets super tight and hard to keep opening/closing.  Once you get clear a few turns it frees back up.



Take it apart and clean it. My SN2 had a metal shaving in it I could have taken it back but it was easier to take it apart and clean it, so I did.

Tim

You are welcome to enter my camp and have a cup of coffee as long as you're not tied down.(Cowboy wisdom)


----------

